# Norton AV problems



## Missymiss (Dec 20, 2010)

Why is norton 360 constantly causing me problems as well as crashing every other week? I don't have a virus... I have a paid subscription of norton 360 and also have norton internet security (not currently installed cause 360 is and you can only have one program installed) I'm not a computer guru but I really don't get norton programs at all. It's not very user-friendly and hard to understand. I feel like it's not doing the job of protecting/securing my laptop like it should be especially since I actually paided $$$ for it. is there a FREE security program that covers all my comp protection needs? I really don't want or have the money to buy a new security protection/antivirus program . does anyone have any advice/suggestions/info for dummies?  thanks


----------



## injvstice (Oct 30, 2010)

I hate to say it, but first I would suggest you disconnect from the Internet, uninstall norton, reboot your computer, then reinstall it.

Should that not fix your problems, Microsoft security essentials is decent and free. But generally norton is a safer choice, provided of course that it is running reliably. If I had a paid subscription I would use norton, but otherwise I would get the Microsoft software.

If you have kids who like to surf all kinds of shady sites (or if you like to surf those kind of sites), I would stick with norton, until ms catches up. 
I know others will suggest avast, avg, etc, but I just do not like them because their business model is based on annoying people.


----------



## 6stringmason (Nov 25, 2006)

Norton is known to cause many conflicts with all different types of software. 

Uninstall norton, and doublecheck all folders are deleted. 

Their are many good antivirus programs out there. I've been using the AVG free edition for years now on 2 laptops and my gaming desktop with zero issues.

AVG with spybot search and destroy is a winning combo.


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

I'd completely uninstall norton with the removal tool available on the website. Install either Avast or MSE. Both are free. MSE has a "for dummies" interface. You just set it up and forget it. I'd also run periodic scans with Malwarebytes and SuperAntiSpyware, both of which are also free. MBAM and SAS do have a paid option. You can get real time protection in the paid option. It only costs about $20 for either of them and the subscription is good for life the last time I checked.


----------



## lendosky (Dec 23, 2010)

poppameth said:


> I'd completely uninstall norton with the removal tool available on the website. Install either Avast or MSE. Both are free. MSE has a "for dummies" interface. You just set it up and forget it. I'd also run periodic scans with Malwarebytes and SuperAntiSpyware, both of which are also free. MBAM and SAS do have a paid option. You can get real time protection in the paid option. It only costs about $20 for either of them and the subscription is good for life the last time I checked.


+1 Norton is the pits and a resource hog.


----------

